# copper pipe 'swollen" from freezing up



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I ran into a 1/2 copper than that was split about 3" from the top of the slab.It was a small split but the copper tubing was no longer fitting into a 1/2 copper coupling. Im just curious how you guys remedy this...

I managed to (under NO WARRANTY) drill out a 1/2 pex sweat adapter to make the I/d larger and tap it over the copper.it was a really really tight fit. After that, I popped it off and drilled another one just a little less and tapped it over the copper..Once that one came off a copper coupling was able to fit on the pipe, although I wasted two sweat adapters. haha. is there a tool that does this same task?

customer was hard up for money and in no way prepared to go into the slab...customer was extremely happy, to say the least.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Swedge tool


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If it's soft temper tubing, do like Will says and swedge it. If it's hard temper pipe, heat it till it looses it's temper, then you can swedge it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used a ridgid flaring tool to resize the copper just clamp it into the 5/8 slot and tighten .


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I have 1/2" and 3/4" resizing tools that I have had for years. I will try to dig them out of my truck in the morning or on Monday to see if there is a name on them anywhere.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup, flaring tool.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

company i work(ed) for services a 40 unit trailer park. always frozen. +1 for the flaring tool


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://hilmor.com/products/punch-swage-set


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The schwinn coupling can be a real life saver :jester:


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

*Schwinn Fitting*

ah, the Schwinn Fitting again rears it's ugly head. Didn't that thing last for 20 years, though? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> The schwinn coupling can be a real life saver :jester:


...


----------

